# Favorite rig for Tarpon



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys! I know the tarpon are not here yet, but I want to make sure I am ready for them when come through this summer.

What is your favorite rig for tarpon fishing? (Please include the line size you like and the reel as well)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer a circle hook tied to fluro which is tied to a Sampo bearing swivel with welded eye ring rather than split ring...

I have used my Penn 7500 on a Penn Slammer mostly.

It spools 260-270 yards of 20#. I use the smallest swivel I can find that is over 40 pound test...

Fluro will be 30-80 pound depending on water clarity and pickiness of the fish that day.

I use no weight other than the weight of my cut bait or livie.

I will sometimes add a tiny egg sinker "Carolina Style" only to combat high currents.

Adding any weight is going to exponentially increase your rate of failurt to both hook up and stay hooked up (when they jump, you usually wish that weight was not on there)...

Some folks will wire on a sinker "break away" style but I am just to cheap to intentionally donate tackle to Neptune.

With live bait I have rigged the swimmer near his tail so he swims downward... Set a little balloon about 4-6 feet above and send the sacrificial lamb to the proverbial wolves with the guitar pick size scales...

Brent

Brent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

From the boat or kayak I fish 30-40lb main line and prefer mono over braid. I don't lose as many fish with mono. I use 60-80lb flouro leaders with a 5/0-7/0 Owner Mutu Light circle hook. I usually tie straight to my main line by doubling the main line and connecting a 8ft piece of flouro with a no name knot. Its slim and goes right through the guides.

From the pier this setup won't cast very well but I never tarpon fish from the pier. I'd rather not let them go with a bunch of line and a hook hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I plan on targeting them this summer too. I see them rolling on the flats sometime but never have had big enough gear with me to cast to them. Is the best way to target them site fishing along the beach?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I mainly fish them from a boat and strictly sight fishing, either spin or fly. My spinning rigs are 8 foot loomis pro blue rods, light with a lot of backbone. The reels are loaded with 30 lb braid, uni to uni knot connecting to 10 feet of 25 lb flourocarbon. Tie a bimini or spider hitch so you can no-name knot a bite leader. I like 60lb flourocarbon snelled to a 6-7/0 mutu light or similar circle hook. It will pay great dividends if you pay attention to etiquette concerning others already set up when you go to anchor. Good Luck


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had no idea tarpon come up this way. I always trolled for them with a rapala x-rap over in Suwannee. I've gotta know where to target them here. Any suggestions on a general area?


----------

